# ===>(!!!"اكبـــر سلســـــ صور ـــــــــلة لناطحات السحاب"!!!)<===



## وائل ايراجون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
_____
ندخل على الصور على طول من غير كلام


ناطحات سحاب فى لوس انجلوس







برج الطاقة: أول ناطحة سحاب «بيئية» يبنيها الألمان في الخليج
ويبلغ ارتفاع «برج الطاقة» نحو 400 متر ويتوقع الألمان بناءه في الرياض أو دبي أو البحرين.






هذا برج الحمرا يقع بمنطقه الشرق بالكويت المكان واضح 
يقارب 78 دور ويقارب 400 متر ارتفاعه 


































































يتبـــــع ==>
:56:
​


----------



## mnci (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور صديقى وائل اعذرنى لانى من فترة لم ازور مواضيعك الجميلة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبــــــع .....*







ابراااج دبـــى تحلق فى السماء:20:















....






لسه تانى
:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبـــــــع ...*



















































يتبــــع ==>
..:85:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

وعوده بعد غيــــــاب
والله وحشنى موت بجد 
اخبـــارك ايـــه؟!
الحمد لله ان انته لسه فاكرنى يا راجل
ده انا افتكرتك نستنى يا اخ منسى 
هههههههه
والله بجد وحشنى 
ومتغبش تانى 
ويا ريت تكون اول واحد تنورنى فى مواضيعى 
زى الاول
اجمل التحيـــــات 
لك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبـــع .......*

سماء دبى






قريبــا فى الكويت





فى المملكه 
































...يتبع ====>
​


----------



## عبدالفتاح جمعه (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك دايما ... وتتم دراستك على خير ونجاح ... مجهود رائع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على تقديرك للموضوع اخ عبد الفتاح
وان شاء الله ارى البحث عن ناطحات اخرى 
...تحيـــاتى لك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبـــع....*









































...
يتبـــع ===>
:56:​


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي أنت فعلا تستحق الشكر فبراك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخ فرسان الهندسه 
ومتحرمناش من طلتك ودعائك لينا 
وكل سنه وانته طيب


----------



## نادية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كثير يا اخ وائل على الصور المميزة هادى 
وربنا يوفقك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## بنار اسيا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ماشاء الله عليك*

الله يبارك فيك وفي مواضيعك التي تتحفنا بها في كل مرة
ويجعلها الله من ميزان حسناتكم
وان شاء الله نشوفك عضو مميز ومشرف ان شاء الله بالمنتدى
يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع
وفقت بحول الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بنار اسيا قال:


> الله يبارك فيك وفي مواضيعك التي تتحفنا بها في كل مرة
> ويجعلها الله من ميزان حسناتكم
> وان شاء الله نشوفك عضو مميز ومشرف ان شاء الله بالمنتدى
> يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع
> وفقت بحول الله


 


نادية قال:


> شكرا كثير يا اخ وائل على الصور المميزة هادى
> وربنا يوفقك ويعطيك الف عافية


 


ربنا يخليكوا ليا 
وبجد متشكر على دعائكم ليا
ده كل اللى انا محتاجه

اخت ناديه/ الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك وبجد انا فرحان من متابعتك لمواضيعى

اما الاخت بنار/ بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على الرد الجميل ده
بس هتصدقينى لما اقولك انى مش منتظر انى ابقى عضو مميز 
انا كل اللى يهمنى ان الناس تستفاد من مواضيعى وبعد ما تستفاد من مواضيعى 
تدعيلى دعوه حلوه
وكمان لما اساعد كل واحد محتاج مساعده 
فأكيد انهم هيساعدونى لما اطلب منهم مساعده

اسف انى طولت عليكوا 
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
وربنا معاكوا اخت ناديه ومع غزه 
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------



## ابونمه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسلام عليك ازلت جهلنا


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شككككررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الله يطول بعمرك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (11 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووورين 
ويا رب دايما مواضيعى تفيدكوا 
واسف على غيابى الطول يا جماعه


----------



## karem karem (12 يناير 2009)

والله جهد تشكر علية جدا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المجموعة المنوعة


----------



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

ماشاء الله ابداااااااااااااااااااااع
مشكور على جهودك


----------



## amrooo006 (18 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية بس حبيت اسال كيف الاقي مساقط هذه المشاريع الضخمة مع مقاييسها ارجو افادتكم


----------



## ابو هدير (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور كثير على الموضوع بس كان بدي اطرح سؤال لمثل هذه المشاريع كم تضع ميزانية الصيانة لمثل هذه المشروع ومتى تصان (الفتره )؟؟


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (19 يناير 2009)

صور وتصاميم جدا ً جميلة


----------



## small_hosam (21 يناير 2009)

الله ينور 
اين اجد المساقط لتلك المشاريع
يا ريت تفيدني سريعا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مروركوا .....


----------



## م.حنان (23 يناير 2009)

ماشاء الله ابراج رووووعه

يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## وائل ايراجون (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على ردك وتقبلك للموضوع اخت م حنان


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك على هذه المشاريع الجميلة
واتمنى ان تتواصل معنا لتقديم الافضل لنا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ايهاب 5_11 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## سيرين20 (15 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور والله يبارك فيك ويزيدك نور................:75::77::6:


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

شكراً لك يا أخي الفاضل كثيراً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعدالعراقي (23 يوليو 2010)

من خلال مشاهدة تصاميم ناطحات السحاب لاحظنا بانها ممكن ان يفتخر بها الانسان خلال مسيرة حياته وتعبر عن الثوره الحظاريه التي يشهدها العالم حاليا


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## سندريلا الشام (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير صور رائعة
بس يا ريت يكون في شرح صغير عن كل برج


----------

